# Your best products and tips.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I am new to farming and tractor so I need you all the pros to tell me the best Products to use for my Ford 4000 diesel.

I might have a frost plug or a other leak in between the motor and the transmission so I will need a *stop leak* till I can get it fixed. 

I also need a *cavitation inhibitor*. 

I found out that running it at low RPMs is bad and I need to burn off and see if there are any *fuel additives* *for summer* 

and *for winter*?

If there are any others suggestion or additives you suggest I would be grateful to hear about them.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

You can get the additive for your cooling system from NAPA.
It's called a DCA additive.
NAPA's product name is NAPA KOOL.

Stop leak is not a good thing for a cooling system. I understand there are times a stop leak product might be necessary but get it out of there ASAP. I've seen stop leak clog the holes in head gaskets where the coolant passes from block to head and cause more damage than it cured.

IMHO the best thing you can do for that "slobbering" you mentioned in another post is to just work that engine HARD for a couple hours at PTO RPM. Put it under a good load at rated PTO RPMs. Sometimes that slobbering condition is a symptom of unburned fuel. The fuel doesn't all get burned if you have low compression or if your injectors are not atomizing the fuel properly, more likely the second thing rather than the first. I live way below the Mason Dixon so I can't give a recommendation on a winter fuel additive, but I do put a little Seafoam in the fuel tank of almost everything I own now and then. Gas and diesel alike.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

should I not use a stop leak? It is only leaking a tbl spoon a day. 
What is best for the motor?

After I run it thru its paces at high rpm I will see if the slubbering stops. I hope so. 

I also need to check the temp sensor. 
If I disconnect the wire when its hot the gauge should change?

Thank you Tradermark


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

All I can do is offer my opinion, oldmanfarmer. And we know what they say about those, they're like butt holes.... every one has one and MOST of them STINK. :lmao::lmao:

If it were my tractor and only leaked that small amount, I'd use it as is until the leak got worse or I had the time to repair it properly.

Stop leak does its job. It finds small holes and fills them. The smaller the hole, the more pressure that goes through the hole so the more stop leak it pulls into the hole until the hole is plugged. What happens to the rest of the stop leak? It looks for another hole to plug. And if the holes in the head gasket are small enough, it will start to collect around the hole until it plugs that hole. It's doing what it was designed to do. It doesn't know that it's not supposed to plug THAT hole.

Mark


----------

